# Litter Box Training



## Uno10 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Uno is potty trained really well. Because of couple of storms we had here, I decided to get him the Rascal Litter box for dogs under 30lbs. We then encouraged him to go into it and back for couple of days and the third day he went there by himself and used it. We made a big deal about it and gave him a treat right after and So far so good we thought.

But since then he hasn't been using the box at all. Worse, he has been putting his toys in it. Typically when we play fetch, he chases the ball and takes it back to his crate or under his favorite chair. But now, he has started putting his toys in the litter box.

I'm not sure whats going on. The other day I decided to wait and not take him out until he uses the litter box but after 7 1/2 hours of waiting I felt bad (he is little less than 5 months old) and took him out where he peed. 

do you have any advice/tips on what we can do?

Thanks.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Uno is a cutie ! So, the little cutie has decided that this is his new toy box ?!

I would put a piece of his poops in the box with the litter and hopefully he will sniff it and get the hint?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Put the box in a closed in space, like an expen folded down as small as possible so that while he's in it, there is no place else to stand but in the litter box. First thing in the morning, when he first gets up, place him in the box and use your potty command phrase once. Then wait until the deed is done, all the while giving no reinforcement of any kind. His world does not start turning until the INSTANT he is finished. At that instant pick him up with much praise, and have a big party with him letting him out to play.

First thing in the morning is the one time you are guaranteed success.


----------



## Uno10 (Jan 25, 2011)

Amazing thing happened yesterday. Just like the first time, I was busy with something and the boy went and used the box again. Same as before, we showered lots of praise and gave him a treat right after he was done.

Tom, on your suggestion we tried to put him in the box this morning but he didn't even want to be in it. He was looking at the leash and getting restless constantly and after 30 min of trying, we took him out where he duly eliminated. Should we have just kept him there even after waiting so long?

We can't really leave his pee on the grass cause it goes right through it but we do use a solution that is supposed to make them want to use the area. Also, ideally we don't want him to potty in the house. Just use it for peeing when we are gone for a while. 

I'm going to see if he repeats this behavior today and keep you all posted.


----------

